# Automatic 1 star for this newest pax scam



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Several times now....I arrive for a Lyft Line pick up....when the pax has entered '1 person' and 2 people get in.
So....when it asks: 1 person or other....I click other and then enter the correct '2 people'. It then asks you to ASK YOUR PAX to AGREE. LOL 

Then, my pax....that were hoping to get away with cheaping out on a min fare Line ride....suddenly pretend like they don't know HOW to change the number on their phone.

It's usually the bottom of the barrel Line Pax who do this. I can tell it was NOT an 'honest mistake'. 

After they spend over a minute 'trying' to agree (stalling for time hoping you just give up)...I take them to their destination and give them an automatic 1 star. 

I hope more suburban drivers will do this....then the pax will soon wonder why there are 'no drivers available' for their cheap butts anymore. They are shooting themselves in the foot for being so unbelievably CHEAP!

BTW....the extra $1 they pay for the other person....who does that go to? The driver or Lyft? Either way, I'm going to keep making sure they pay it.....but I'm just curious.


----------



## SurgeSurferSD (Nov 15, 2016)

Filed under: problems easily avoided by not accepting Line.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Line/Pool should only be accepted if it's dead and there is likely to be a long wait until the next ride, and then only if it's the middle of the night and there's no traffic, or if you're on a destination filter and are going that way anyway. Under no other circumstances.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Several times now....I arrive for a Lyft Line pick up....when the pax has entered '1 person' and 2 people get in.
> So....when it asks: 1 person or other....I click other and then enter the correct '2 people'. It then asks you to ASK YOUR PAX to AGREE. LOL
> 
> Then, my pax....that were hoping to get away with cheaping out on a min fare Line ride....suddenly pretend like they don't know HOW to change the number on their phone.
> ...


As long as sucker drivers accept Line pings, there will be no shortage of drives willing to pick these pax up.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Line/Pool should *only be accepted if it's dead and there is likely to be a long wait until the next ride*, and then only if it's the middle of the night and there's no traffic, or if you're on a destination filter and are going that way anyway. Under no other circumstances.





PrestonT said:


> As long as sucker drivers accept Line pings, there will be no shortage of drives willing to pick these pax up.


I guess you will never understand unless you drive in the suburbs. 70% or more of the pings we get are Lyft Line pings.

I do not accept ALL of them.....but in order to make ANY kind of income, I do have to accept some to most of them....and even then, I have a trigger finger when it comes to canceling line no-shows. Hence, why I am complaining about Line riders trying to lie and say there is 1 person when there are really 2. They are already getting a reduced fare....lying to save another dollar is totally uncalled for.

Please do not judge other people's situations.


----------



## PrestonT (Feb 15, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> I guess you will never understand unless you drive in the suburbs. 70% or more of the pings we get are Lyft Line pings.
> 
> I do not accept ALL of them.....but in order to make ANY kind of income, I do have to accept some to most of them....and even then, I have a trigger finger when it comes to canceling line no-shows. Hence, why I am complaining about Line riders trying to lie and say there is 1 person when there are really 2. They are already getting a reduced fare....lying to save another dollar is totally uncalled for.
> 
> Please do not judge other people's situations.


At the same time, you say you hope these riders have a hard time finding a ride in the future. You can't have your cake and eat it. As long as you are willing to take Line pings, regardless whether you would starve without them, you are perpetuating Line.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

PrestonT said:


> *At the same time, you say you hope these riders have a hard time finding a ride in the future. * You can't have your cake and eat it. As long as you are willing to take Line pings, regardless whether you would starve without them, you are perpetuating Line.


If by saying '_these riders'_....you are referring to the ones that are trying to scam me....then YES, you are correct.

*ALL* Uber and LYFT pax are cheapskates by default.

For me to accept a Line ping...ALL of these conditions must be met:

Rider rating of 4.9 and above
Less than 8 minutes away
Have a Name/Profile Pic that is respectful and helpful. (i.e. no pics of animals, babies, etc and no ONE LETTER names or nicknames like: Killer, Sexy, etc.)
Pick up address is NOT at a Walmart or other grocery store.
If just ONE of these is not applicable....then I allow the ping to time-out.

Also, some of these Line pax are repeat pax that go a decent distance and try as I might, cannot ever convince them to select regular Lyft.


----------



## AllenChicago (Nov 19, 2015)

SurgeSurferSD said:


> Filed under: problems easily avoided by not accepting Line.


EXACTLY RIGHT. Avoid all line requests and many problems instantly solved.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> If by saying '_these riders'_....you are referring to the ones that are trying to scam me....then YES, you are correct.
> 
> *ALL* Uber and LYFT pax are cheapskates by default.
> 
> ...


Actually, be careful with this one "*Rider rating of 4.9 and above*"
Those people with 5.0 are to be suspect too. 
They may be great riders, but I've found quite a few that were new to Lyft after being kicked off uber, new phones for old folks that were kicked, and people that will try to scam you by acting dumb and not understanding "LINE". You'll learn how to spot them and to one star them to get rid of that 5.0 rating real quick.


----------



## macchiato (Sep 29, 2015)

That extra $1 goes to Lyft. Until Lyft honestly discloses the breakdown of a Line ride in the trip summary, I will continue to believe that. I'll bet the reason they don't show us the breakdown is because they know once drivers find out how little drivers are earning vs regular Lyft, no one will ever pickup Line.


----------



## ManOfTroy (Apr 23, 2017)

My requirement for Line Pax. 50% surge or higher when it is otherwise slow. I do not accept them at any other time (except for a possible destination filter). Lyft sometimes sneaks them into stacked pings but I learned to remove them without cancelling the ride now.

If everyone else abide by this, Line and Pool would be gone by tomorrow...but unfortunately drivers who are willing to work for free are abundant.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

ManOfTroy said:


> If everyone else abide by this, Line and Pool would be gone by tomorrow...but unfortunately drivers who are willing to work for free are abundant.


Lets compare *APPLES TO APPLES* here:

*L.A. Rates:*










*CHICAGO RATES*









*Chicago LYFT LINE rates are still MORE than L.A. Regular LYFT rates! 

Chicago Line rates are .95 a mile and .15 a minute.

OUR LINE rates still pay more than YOUR Regular rates. 

Are YOU working for FREE? 
*


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> *CHICAGO RATES*
> View attachment 137629
> 
> 
> ...


You might want to take another look at the Chicago rates in your graphic.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> You might want to take another look at the Chicago rates in your graphic.


OK. I did.
Are you seeing something I'm not?


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> OK. I did.
> Are you seeing something I'm not?


Look at the tab that is selected in your Chicago graphic


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Look at the tab that is selected in your Chicago graphic


LOL

Here.

Do it yourself and then come back and say something to me. 

https://www.lyft.com/cities/los-angeles-ca
https://www.lyft.com/cities/chicago

The point remains the same. Chicago's LINE still pays MORE THAN L.A.'s Regular rate.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> LOL
> 
> Here.
> 
> ...


It's just rather odd that you would include a graphic, ostensibly to support what you are saying, except that the graphic doesn't contain the numbers you are quoting. But whatever.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> It's just rather odd that you would include a graphic to supposedly support what you are saying, except that the graphic doesn't contain the numbers you are quoting. But whatever.


Well....if you clicked on the links you would see why.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> Well....if you clicked on the links you would see why.
> 
> View attachment 137634


Even more reason not to include it, eh?


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> Even more reason not to include it, eh?


I don't understand your point.


----------



## Jc. (Dec 7, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Several times now....I arrive for a Lyft Line pick up....when the pax has entered '1 person' and 2 people get in.
> So....when it asks: 1 person or other....I click other and then enter the correct '2 people'. It then asks you to ASK YOUR PAX to AGREE. LOL
> 
> Then, my pax....that were hoping to get away with cheaping out on a min fare Line ride....suddenly pretend like they don't know HOW to change the number on their phone.
> ...


Suburban and line can't be use in the same sentence... 
I always keep my doors lock until I'm sure I want the pax in my car. 
It happened to me once, 2 young ladies wanting to stiff me selecting 1 pax, I cracked the window and told them to add the other pax, they did it right away, they knew what they were doing. Of course I got downrated and so did she


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Jc. said:


> Suburban and line can't be use in the same sentence...
> I always keep my doors lock until I'm sure I want the pax in my car.
> It happened to me once, 2 young ladies wanting to stiff me selecting 1 pax, I cracked the window and told them to add the other pax, they did it right away, they knew what they were doing. Of course I got downrated and so did she


Thank you....I hadn't thought of this. All 3 times it happened to me, I could tell it was NOT by accident. Even though I'm pretty sure the extra $1 does NOT go to the driver...but still. Make Line just a little more painful and maybe they'll think twice next time. For the 1-2 minutes extra that they sat in my car....trying to 'figure out' how to change it to 2 pax.....almost made up for the per minute rate discount they got.


----------



## Skepticaldriver (Mar 5, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Several times now....I arrive for a Lyft Line pick up....when the pax has entered '1 person' and 2 people get in.
> So....when it asks: 1 person or other....I click other and then enter the correct '2 people'. It then asks you to ASK YOUR PAX to AGREE. LOL
> 
> Then, my pax....that were hoping to get away with cheaping out on a min fare Line ride....suddenly pretend like they don't know HOW to change the number on their phone.
> ...


Lyft gets the dollar U get time and mileage per line rates. Give me a break.


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

LEAFdriver said:


> I don't understand your point.


I'm sure you don't. Never mind!


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

elelegido said:


> I'm sure you don't. Never mind!


I know what _MY_ point was....and I made it.

Just because I sometimes choose to accept Line Rides.....doesn't mean I am giving rides for _FREE.
_
Considering Chicago's Lyft Line rates STILL pay more than L.A.s Regular Lyft rates.....

everyone has to do the best they can with the rates their city pays.

Sorry if this fact upsets some people.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

One last thing...Every market is different and each of our circumstances guide us to make our own decisions regarding our business.


----------



## Tom Harding (Sep 26, 2016)

elelegido said:


> Line/Pool should only be accepted if it's dead and there is likely to be a long wait until the next ride, and then only if it's the middle of the night and there's no traffic, or if you're on a destination filter and are going that way anyway. Under no other circumstances.


You forgot to include "never after 10PM and before 5AM". Thats when the drunks use Pool and try for more pax than they requested!


----------



## elelegido (Sep 24, 2014)

Tom Harding said:


> You forgot to include "never after 10PM and before 5AM". Thats when the drunks use Pool and try for more pax than they requested!


No, I didn't forget anything. I roll up to pickups with the doors locked. If the number if drunks trying to get in the car exceeds the number of drunks shown on the app then it's a case of ride denied, wait 2:00, no show & collect $5.00, thanks for playing, next.


----------



## OSC (Mar 22, 2017)

The most important things for Line and Pool riders are capacity and insurance.
If they put in 1 pax and come up with 2 pax, then they must adjust the number of pax immediately before they can enter your vehicle.
Why?
Because if they don't, the tagged along pax is not in the system and therefore that pax is not insured/protected. If something happens and that extra pax sues? you lose whatever you have to cover his/her damages.
Another thing is capacity. If two pax have two un-accounted for 2 other pax, then your vehicle has already 4 pax but in the system it only knows you have 2 pax, so it may throw in more people. Then, where will the next pax line/pool seat in your vehicle?
I explain that to the pax and they seemed to be ok, but I was sure if they downgraded me for being straight forward or not.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> I guess you will never understand unless you drive in the suburbs. 70% or more of the pings we get are Lyft Line pings.
> 
> I do not accept ALL of them.....but in order to make ANY kind of income, I do have to accept some to most of them....and even then, I have a trigger finger when it comes to canceling line no-shows. Hence, why I am complaining about Line riders trying to lie and say there is 1 person when there are really 2. They are already getting a reduced fare....lying to save another dollar is totally uncalled for.
> 
> Please do not judge other people's situations.


I too find that the majority of suburban riders request pool. This is especially annoying on weekends at 3AM in a remote suburban area. Then they get in and start demanding aux cords, turn up the volume, change the station, can we stop to get cigarettes crap. I drive primarily in the city but live in northern Lake County. I only accept suburban pool requests under 2 conditions: Only if I'm on DF heading back home and the pick-up point is under 6 minutes away.



blackjackross said:


> I too find that the majority of suburban riders request pool. This is especially annoying on weekends at 3AM in a remote suburban area. Then they get in and start demanding aux cords, turn up the volume, change the station, can we stop to get cigarettes crap. I drive primarily in the city but live in northern Lake County. I only accept suburban pool requests under 2 conditions: Only if I'm on DF heading back home and the pick-up point is under 6 minutes away.


I've observed a pattern on suburban pool requests: The number of pool requests is in inverse proportion to the economic status of the suburban. In layman's terms that means the more upscale the suburb, the higher percentage of pool requests. For example, I get many more pool requests from Wilmette, Lake Forest, Highland Park than I do from Highwood, North Chicago or Waukegan. Cheap riders in their multi-million dollar estate homes.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

blackjackross said:


> I too find that the majority of suburban riders request pool. This is especially annoying on weekends at 3AM in a remote suburban area. Then they get in and start demanding aux cords, turn up the volume, change the station, can we stop to get cigarettes crap. I drive primarily in the city but live in northern Lake County. I only accept suburban pool requests under 2 conditions: Only if I'm on DF heading back home and the pick-up point is under 6 minutes away.


Since I made that last post, Lyft has now *raised* the Line rates to match Regular Lyft. 

Now, my whole game plan has changed slightly. As long as I'm in the burbs....I actually _prefer_ Line requests since they are barely EVER matched and also.....we have the under 2 minute cancel timer and no need to call the pax first....to get a cancel fee!

In the city is another story...I will still continue to reject Line pings there since they are almost certain to get a match. 

Now my next experiment is to get my acceptance rate UP to 90%.....which it has NEVER been....just to see this '_*revealed destination on PING*_' that I've been hearing about.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

LEAFdriver said:


> Since I made that last post, Lyft has now *raised* the Line rates to match Regular Lyft.
> 
> Now, my whole game plan has changed slightly. As long as I'm in the burbs....I actually _prefer_ Line requests since they are barely EVER matched and also.....we have the under 2 minute cancel timer and no need to call the pax first....to get a cancel fee!
> 
> ...


Lately my acceptance rate has plunged to 75% from a long standing 90%. That is attributable to the large number of requests on Michigan avenue from tourists. I'm not going to risk a fine for stopping to pick up on the Ave. I'm not even going to waste my time calling the rider and go through the spiel of where I want them to go. In my experience, most are going back to their hotels nearby.


----------



## blackjackross (Dec 16, 2016)

getoutofmycar said:


> They don't think they are cheap.....
> 
> Uber and Lyft is very expensive to some people.....
> 
> People like this should never have been told they can afford a hired driver because they cannot.......


Good point. I think we all get riders who we take to their job location, like a fast food place, where they are not really earning that much money-----maybe more than an Uber driver though, LOL. I ask myself, "How can someone earning $10-12 an hour afford an Uber ride on a regular basis?" They can't but they do it anyway.


----------



## JJS (Jan 5, 2016)

The kids is getting to work and showing up regardless. I'll take them and get them there quick and 5* them for being responsible and getting their sack off the rack. And some of them are working an hour to pay for the ride to work. It was faster than the bus and they treat themselves on pay day. 

The bus system also fails them and Lyft/Uber will show up and they can see that. It is not cheap!


----------



## Fritz Duval (Feb 4, 2017)

LEAFdriver said:


> Several times now....I arrive for a Lyft Line pick up....when the pax has entered '1 person' and 2 people get in.
> So....when it asks: 1 person or other....I click other and then enter the correct '2 people'. It then asks you to ASK YOUR PAX to AGREE. LOL
> 
> Then, my pax....that were hoping to get away with cheaping out on a min fare Line ride....suddenly pretend like they don't know HOW to change the number on their phone.
> ...


Simple, stop doing line, have a nice day


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Fritz Duval said:


> Simple, stop doing line, have a nice day


Nope, now that Line pays the same as regular Lyft....I prefer Line rides. 

I love that I can cancel in 1.5 minutes if a no-show instead of 5 minutes!


----------



## Ravnor (Jul 14, 2016)

I tell line passengers than the car doesn't move unless the number of people is updated. Lyft does not allow the ride to start.

If 2 passengers are not entered the the system thinks I still have 2 seats still open and may have me stop to pick up 2 more passengers. My understanding is they system never sets you up with more than 3 passengers on a line ride.


----------



## Jamesp1234 (Sep 10, 2016)

Ravnor said:


> I tell line passengers than the car doesn't move unless the number of people is updated. Lyft does not allow the ride to start.
> 
> If 2 passengers are not entered the the system thinks I still have 2 seats still open and may have me stop to pick up 2 more passengers. My understanding is they system never sets you up with more than 3 passengers on a line ride.


I've had a full car of 5 (including myself) on both Line and Pool on multiple occasions.
Also had a trip that the first passenger was the last passenger off and we picked up/dropped off 5 on the trip (yep - a sixer). Boy was she angry and I offered to drop her off several times to request a regular ride to get to work but she had to save a dollar!


----------

